# 2000 rpm ticking. 2003 excursion



## split2ndnova (Dec 3, 2009)

I have an issue with my v10. At 2000 rpm, it starts to tick fast like an exhaust leak. This being, at 2000 rpm ONly. Not above or below and only when im driving. 

Now I have heard about spark plug issues but was that prior to 03????

If exhaust leak, why not tick above 2000 rpm? Need help on this one. Just want to clear up the spark plug disaster first so please advise. I have heard of above 03 but then heard not so?????????????

Billy


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

check your exhaust manifold studs/bolts very close. they have a very high rate of busting. thus causing a exhaust leak. you did not say if it was a V10 or V8 but i think both have the same issue. luckly like are ok so far at '92k miles.

and yes the '03s and up are suppoed to have a redsigned head to help the plug issue.


----------



## split2ndnova (Dec 3, 2009)

It's a v10. What about the pcv valve? There is also the issue of a loud humming noise coming from the engine compartment, I cannot pinpoint. I am capable of putting a bbc together but can't seem to figure out these annoying little issues.

The ticking? My buddy who is a ford mechanic, said that motor can get loud during operation and ford has said it is normal to hear noises during driving. The vehicle has died a few times which may be associated with the idle regulator. Not sure but he said not to worry unless things break. I can agree with some of that statement. Don't want to be holding my crank in my hand if my rig goes down during a storm cuz someone will try to steal my accts......


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

There is a plastic elbow by the PCV valve....these are known to break.
The exhaust bolts may be there and look good but they can be bad.
The plug issues is up to 04 is I remember right.
try www.ford-trucks.com for more info too


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 2002 Ford Excursion with the 6.8L V10. My truck does this too. I've taking it to Meineke and the Ford dealer, both were useless. The Ford dealer said it was my front sway bar. I told him he's on crack and to get away from my truck. The Meineke guy was at least honest and said that he didn't know. I've decided to let it be until it breaks. It has to be the exhaust. I just don't care anymore. Oh, Monroe had no clue and drove my truck like idiots on the test drive. I won't be going there again. Does anyone know how to work on vehicles anymore? It just seems like all mechanics are a bunch of part changers with no idea as to what they are doing. Thanks for letting me vent


----------

